# Professional body(IITPSA/ECSA)



## adinkona (Jun 13, 2013)

Hello Legalman,

I have been working in software industry for 14 years and interested in applying for a critical skills visa for SA,recently i got the SAQA certificate as well.I have done my graduation in B.TECH(Mining Engineering)but my total experience is in IT industry so while applying critical skills visa for SA which professional body(IITPSA/ECSA)do i need to consider,Please clarify.

Any help on the above queries would be much appreciated.

Thanks in advance.

Warm regards
Adi


----------



## Klipspringer (Feb 21, 2015)

Hi Adi, please bear the following in mind: your SAQA, your council registration and your job offer all have to match up. I.e. if your SAQA certificate says mining engineering, then you have to register with the relevant council (I'm not sure if it's ECSA in this case, maybe Mining Qualifications Authority - MQA?) and take on a job as mining engineer. If you would prefer to work in IT instead, you will need to produce a SAQA certificate showing your qualification in this field, and register with IITPSA. You won't be able to get a critical skills visa in IT with a SAQA certificate in mining engineering.


----------

